# How scary is therapy for someone with SA?



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

After 10 years to a lifetime of putting it off, I'm finally getting help for my SA. I'm not sure what to expect, but I'm pretty pumped, considering my fiancee will be by my side during the first session (I know, I'm a wimp!). 

So, how scary was your first therapy session? And last-but-not-least, did it help you in the long run?


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

It can be pretty scary at first, I mean you're opening up to a complete stranger about all of your problems. But I'd say once you get past the first few visits, it's not so bad anymore (of course there still might be some anxiety). 

Also don't be discouraged if this therapist doesn't work out for you. They're different just like you and me so it can take some trial and error to find one you connect with.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, congratulations on taking the leap to get help. I know how scary it can be.

I saw my first therapist when I was 15. I've seen over a dozen since then. My first session was scary because I didn't know what to expect. And he told me that I really needed some serious help, in an inpatient facility. So that was...yeah, pretty scary. I spent seven months, my junior year in hs, in a psychiatric hospital. Not trying to scare you or anything. I mean, I was pretty screwed up when I was 15. I had problems most adults wouldn't be able to deal with lol.

I think it's helped me, overall. But probably not in the ways that you might think. I haven't overcome my SA. I've been diagnosed with a whole lot of stuff...SAD of course, GAD, PTSD, MDD, bipolar II, agoraphobia with panic attacks, BPD. I hate the labels now. Sometimes I wish I'd never been diagnosed with anything. It just kills what little self esteem I have left. I feel like a freak, like I belong in a mental hospital lol. Good therapists are really hard to find. The good ones practice a lot of tough love in my experience. There are lots of sessions pushing you to talk about the things that you're most afraid to get into. Skeletons in your closet. You're deepest and darkest fears. The things that really scare the hell out of you. In my experience, the good therapists try to get those things out in the open. Doing that can be very, very painful. I stopped seeing my therapist for that reason. Talking about the things that haunt me...I just couldn't do it anymore. Maybe I'm just taking a break. Idk. Probably.

Good luck to you. Try to go in with an open mind.


----------



## wxfdswxc2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for the insight, guys! Also, @TenYears, I feel like all of those diagnoses make you unique, but definitely not a freak. I anticipate finding out all that is wrong with me, from a well-informed source, but I guess it can't really change who I am to find out.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

It's tough, which is why I've never been able to be in therapy long enough to actually get help. It involves talking about a lot of personal things you've probably never told anyone, and you're likely to feel really stressed out and dread going. Some people may be easier to talk to than others, that's an advantage. It's also good to go to someone who specializes in anxiety. I usually don't have physical symptoms of anxiety, but talking to a therapist sometimes makes me have trouble breathing. 

They usually have a box of tissues because people tend to get emotional; it's not unusual and they wouldn't judge you for that.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

If you have the right therapist and have talked to that person a while, it really is not so bad. 
Sadly i did have to switch since i wasn't able to feel comfortable with the first one at all, but it really does help and i feel much better than i was before.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

terrifying.


----------



## MrEMouse (Jun 12, 2011)

It's always been terrifying for me to start therapy. Mostly because I've had several bad experiences with therapists who suck. But I keep needing help and keep seeking it. Finally, I've found a therapist who is actually helpful. Therapy is going very well this time.


----------



## Adam1984 (Apr 4, 2015)

I tried CBT for 2 or 3 sessions (without medication) and due to the severe anxiety I experienced I was unable to continue. Perhaps if I tried again whilst on medication I could get the benefit out of CBT.


----------

